# I don't smell good!



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2013)

Ha,ha, what you're thinking is true too.

But I'm talking about my sense of smell. It seems to have diminished a lot as I've grown older. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 9, 2013)

Growing old sucks! I feel ya rkunsaw, My taste buds seem to have quit working ! Just another of the many indignities we have to deal with.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Growing old sucks! I feel ya rkunsaw, My taste buds seem to have quit working ! Just another of the many indignities we have to deal with.



Funny, I've never noticed a difference in my taste buds. I love to eat just about anything.As a young child I was really a picky eater, but I got over it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

Because of my usual bland diet (and olfactory surroundings) I can rarely differentiate between tastes and odors anymore.

I think I need to make a field trip to my friendly local tavern - I'm sure my senses will be renewed, if not offended.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, my sense of smell has diminished.  It's poor enough now that I have a little routine I go through every morning to make sure there are no offensive odors lurking in the kitchen or bathrooms.

My sense of taste has changed too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

*According to the Mayo Clinic* loss of taste and smell is natural with aging and can be chalked up to several causes:



Nasal and sinus problems, such as allergies, sinusitis or nasal polyps
Certain medications, including beta blockers and angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors
Tooth decay or poor dental hygiene
Cigarette smoking
Head or facial injury
Alzheimer's disease
Parkinson's disease
Having your nose fall off and your lips seal up

... Okay, I made up that last one.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL. I always have my wife smell things that I'm not sure are OK to eat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't noticed my sense of smell is any worse than it was when I was younger.  Now, I have noticed that my hearing seems to be a bit better, and although I'm not wearing glasses yet (only OTC readers), my eyesight is worsening with time.  Taste buds still good.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

From the wonderful (and rightly infamous) Monty Python -


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 9, 2013)

I have not been tracking this part of my life but I sure can taste food ok. Maybe you are just eating bland food and your brain is bored and in a rut. Go to an Indian restaurant and inhale deeply my friend, then eat and enjoy to mental blast.

Different foods can be as good as dope.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 10, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I have not been tracking this part of my life but I sure can taste food ok. Maybe you are just eating bland food and your brain is bored and in a rut. Go to an Indian restaurant and inhale deeply my friend, then eat and enjoy to mental blast.
> 
> Different foods can be as good as dope.



Nope. I eat a lot of spicy food, and I have no trouble with my taste buds, just my sense of smell.Hot peppers and spices are a regular part of my diet.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 12, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Nope. I eat a lot of spicy food, and I have no trouble with my taste buds, just my sense of smell.Hot peppers and spices are a regular part of my diet.



I love hot Thai food. The best stuff is so hot that you have to scrape it off your fork with the back of your teeth so that it never touches your lips and makes them swell.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2013)

Do you know how to keep a fish from smelling?

cut off its nose........

Sorry, it's getting late and my brain is shutting down :-(


----------

